# How do you sterilize a fish net?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Bleach and/or a good boil.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

if you bleach make sure you rise and then soak in water with Prime for a few minutes


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Really hot water, then I let it dry thoroughly in the hot sun.

Bleaching is a bit extreme though...I personally wouldn't go that far, not saying it's a bad practice or anything like that, I've never gone far as to having to bleach it though...


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

I keep a small one gallon bucket mostly water with a small amount of potassium permanganent for disinfecting my fishnets. The nets and other various things are always soaking in the bucket. Does anyone else do this?

I think its more of a disenfectant than a sterilizer but one you sterilize it you might want to try it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Get some liquid potassium permanganate at the hardware or pool supply store (ace hardware carries it in their pool section) and make your own dip. If you put a lid on it it will last for months.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Heat has been known to kill most bacteria and viruses, so just boil it then let it dry.


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

LauraLee,

I like the potassium permagenate idea but I went to the pool section at Ace and did not see it. What is the commerical name? What is it used for in pools?

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## PDX-PLT (Feb 14, 2007)

Clean any material off, then dip in cold water with a little bleach (whatever concentration the Chlorox bottle says to use for a disinfectant solution). Then soak in hot water - hot water disperses the bleach. 

'same technique I use when making homebrew beer, to kill any wild yeast or bacteria. 100% food-safe.


----------

